# More names....



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I have had Abbie for 6 months already. I've never really loved her name. It's too common and I've just never felt it fit her. She came from Arkansas with the name Abalene, or "Abbie". I came up with "Abigail Hound" one day, and that's what I call her when I'm mad at her LOL. But most of the time, it's just plain ol' Abbie. 

I spent the first few months of owning her trying out different names. But nothing ever fit. Cricket, Darby, Pelican, Jezebel, Addie, Maddie, there's more I'm sure. I even consulted an animal communicator to get Abbie's input. 

Finally, in May I believe it was, we just settled on Abbie. I still get a little restless, feeling like it still doesn't fit her.

Now, most of the time, I call her Abbie....or Doodle. Strange, I know. But I called her Abbadoodle, which turned into just Doodle or Doodlebug. So she responds to that pretty well. Is it AWFUL of me to just "change" her name to Doodle, after six months? I'm pretty sure my family & friends will give me hell, because of how indecisive I was to begin with lol. I kinda like Doodle. It's sweet and silly (like her, most of the time), unique, etc. It's kind of an odd name, but I've heard weirder lol! There was a dog in her puppy class a few months ago named Toast LOL. So, Doodle doesn't seem quite so strange compared to that! 

Doodle? Abbie? Am I an awful owner?










I even had a spiffy nametag made for her a few months ago LOL


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

If she seems like a Doodle, that's what you should call her. I spent a long time before I ever got my dogs in choosing their names, Seamus and Teaghan fit them perfectly. I like my dog to know his/her name right from the get go for better recalls, etc. 
However, having said that, if you don't *like* Abbie or if it doesn't fit her, and if she responds well to Doodle, by all means call her Doodle.




meggels said:


> Is it AWFUL of me to just "change" her name to Doodle, after six months?


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe in changing a rescued dog's name once it arrives in a new home. I always have. This is a different concept but if you don't like her name I don't see a problem with changing it, especially if it's to something she already knows and responds to.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

If you are lucky, you will have your dog for at least 10 more years. I'd pick a name that I liked! :biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I like Doodle for her a LOT more than Abbie, though admittedly, Doodle would have never been a first choice either, it just sorta came about after these six months.

It just seems so silly of me for changing her name after six months of having her! My friends and family all thoguht I was insane, they will even more if I change it again, but I think names are so important.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thinking about it, she's only 10 months old, we have a long ways to go. Many years ahead of potentially calling her a name I don't like. 

Right now, I think I like "Darby" for her.

I'm open to any suggestions you guys have though


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I call my hound mix doodle all the time, and ding-dong LOL

I like doodle a lot, just don't officially change her name and just call her what you want an what comes naturally. I hardly call my dogs by their official names :biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think I'm just gonna stick with Doodle. She already knows it. I like calling her that and Doodlebug lol. And then if in a few months I use Doodle the most, I might make it "official" with a new nametag haha.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

just my opinion, but I like Doodle. Not real crazy about Darby, it seems to "common" 
Again, just my opinion.





meggels said:


> Thinking about it, she's only 10 months old, we have a long ways to go. Many years ahead of potentially calling her a name I don't like.
> 
> Right now, I think I like "Darby" for her.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions you guys have though


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Doodle is a cute name. My dogs all have 'nicknames' so to speak, Shellie is ******* or Shellie Bean, Georgie is Georgie Porgie or just porge, Zoey is Zozo. I don't see any reason as to why since your dog is already used to being called Doodle, she would object to a name change.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Would you guys be like "what the hell?" if you met a dog named Doodle lol?


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Years ago my parents had a hound who looked similar to yours and they called him Hambone. More of a boy name I guess but I thaught it was cute.:smile:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

dobesgalore said:


> Years ago my parents had a hound who looked similar to yours and they called him Hambone. More of a boy name I guess but I thaught it was cute.:smile:


I love that name haha! Not necessarily for my girl, but I've always thought it was a cute name.


----------

